# A short 4x4 center commutator question.



## Zane_C (Apr 16, 2010)

I didn't have any luck in the one answer question thread so:

What's an efficient way to cycle Ubl > Dbr > Ufr?

Thanks.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 16, 2010)

(y) l d' l' U2 l d l' U2 (y')

EDIT: Woops, my bad, I read that as Ubl > Bdr > Ufr


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 16, 2010)

Rw'U2FUl'U'r'UlU'rF'U2Rw

I suck at centre comms XD


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 16, 2010)

Rw' F2 r' U2 r u2 r' U2 r u2 F2 Rw
This is what I would do in 4bld. It's a 2 move setup (interchange move u2)


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 16, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I didn't have any luck in the one answer question thread so:
> 
> What's an efficient way to cycle Ubl > Dbr > Ufr?
> 
> Thanks.



Per Special:
b2 U r2 U' r2 U' b2 U r2 U r2 U'


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 16, 2010)

why use a per special when there are faster 12 movers?

Lw F' [U l' U', r2] F' Lw'


----------

